# [SOLVED]Directv GenieGO app Help/custom?



## David Morin (Dec 13, 2011)

So the geniego app will not work on rooted devices. Does anyone know of a possible work around for this? How about maybe editing the code to remove that bit? IDK hope this can come to life.

Ok well right on engadget comments was this link.....so my question is answered. lol

"Today we finally see the release of DirecTV's free GenieGo app. hurray...

But wait... i cant use it on rooted devices??? Come on man... 

I LOL at you for at least trying and gave me something to do for a few minutes.

Here is GenieGo.apk with root checker REMOVED. haha...
geniego.apk - 9.30 MB

if you already installed if from the Markert be sure to uninstall that one first other wise you will get a signature error"

-Source: runandhide05 on XDA


----------



## trvbone (Aug 29, 2011)

Download link broke do you still have this available?

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------

